# King of the Cage: Hurricane



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 21, 2009

8:00 ET Ft; Lauderdale, Fl.

Featured bouts:

Crafton Wallace vs. Eddie Medrano
Roger Khral vs. Hank Berela
Rich Antonito vs. Vic. Torres
Ben Lagman vs. Uber Gallegos​


----------

